
What is a coder's love like? - AndrewDucker
http://werd.io/2014/4d-79-20-6c-6f-76-65-20-69-73
======
arh68
...

My love is like localhost, always there when you call its name

My love is like fopen("a"), always growing to the end

My love is like SYN, looking for a connection

My love is like gdb, willing to take things step by step

My love is like DUAL_EC_DRBG, sneaky 'round the back door

My love is like Lisp, if parentheses were hugs

